

Jeff Bezos, Ted 2003 - mad44
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_YdhnPH24E

======
mad44
For TLDW skip to 15:30 for the message.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_YdhnPH24E#t=924s>

